

Jx9 - An Embeddable Scripting Engine for C/C++ apps with concepts similar to Lua - xtremejames183
http://jx9.symisc.net/home.html

======
switch33
Well as awesome as this is. . . I think it'd be great if someone can clarify
why would you use it instead of Lua?

On a side note: If this is as good as it sounds I think I might be in love
with it as much as Lua. :D

